# Anyone know of a trustworthy business that sells top quality Michael Myers masks?



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

http://www.trickortreatstudios.com/

http://www.trickortreatstudios.com/michael_myers_halloween_II_full_head_mask.html

http://www.trickortreatstudios.com/michael_myers_halloween_II_coveralls.html

http://www.trickortreatstudios.com/michael_myers_halloween_II_butcher_knife_prop.html


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

I can't give a direct recommendation as I have never purchased a custom Myers mask, but if you go to this website there is all kinds of info : 

http://www.michael-myers.net/


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

I just bought a myers mask nhk Nicolas hardware killer mask from http://handiboy.com/ 
He is on facebook as well I recommend him his masks are amazing.

https://www.facebook.com/nick.mulpagano?fref=ts

That's his facebook.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you folks! You ladies and gentlemen have always been the best when it comes to locating anything.

As much as I would enjoy a "Halloween 4" mask, I just can't currently find one. Even if I did, the chances of it being my size are slim. (No pun intended.)  I may have to be content with a cheap mask. I recall at a Goodwill I found what I think was a "Halloween Resurrection" mask and it surprisingly fit me. I like the part IV one personally appealing because the eyes are not visible and because of the nostalgia it personally has on me since that was the very first image of Myers I ever saw. Of course I could find a faceless black mask that is sold in October and perhaps wear that with the economy Myers mask over me. Not like casual fans would know the difference.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Years ago i found a really good myers mask "original film series, not that rob zombie garbage", at Spencers gifts. I myself don't fit the into most costumes, i'm 6'4" and 310lbs. plus i got my dads big noggin but sure enogh i found a really good one at Spencer's. i live in CA so i don't know if they have a location in your area but i'm sure they have a website, everyone these day's does. Good Luck, myers was alway's my favorite badass serial killer.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

mr awful im selling a myers mask let me know if youd be interested.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

At one time many Myers Masks had totally different names on them to avoid copyright problems,but seeing the mask any one would know who it was supposed to be. (Of course!)


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey man I got all the most accurate Myers masks available and I make the coveralls as well, and all the other Myers I think I did your 3D costume. The best H4 is made by JIB Studios on eBay who is making a new mold currently, I used it for my H4 life-sized and it is the most accurate mask available. I have a big head so it barely fit but worked great for my life-sized. I also sell the coveralls as I said. The cover mask is not actually an H4 mask, it is H1. Nick form Handiboy Studios makes that. TOTS also has a great part 2 I used for my costume and life-sized. They will have part 1 next year and will be getting H4 and H5 as well.

Here is my H4, H5 thread and H2. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...hael-myers-costume-life-sized.html?highlight=

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...-i-ii-michael-myers-coveralls.html?highlight=

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...hael-myers-costume-life-sized.html?highlight=


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAWF2NZb9VM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UCaQrzdcW0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtMhaDa2Bkc


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Mye...948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58c5f9845c


I don't think that mask will fit me. Is there anyone out there who could make a replica of that mask or know anyone who would be able? I would be fine with it being a cheaply made too as long as it is custom made. Because as it was sung in the opening song of that classic show "Square Pegs" -


"One size does not fit all."


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

No one else makes the H4 that I know of, but next year TOTS will be doing them probably bigger like their current ones. That H4 I had fit me tight as well but was great for a life-sized. He is making a new one but not sure if it will be bigger.


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

It might be time to consider another look. I'm just a highly nostalgic guy and that's why I was considering part IV. Of course, I remember ten years ago being Jason using his part III look and I basically got no attention in my downtown area. Human Voorhees wasn't appreciated, but the zombie rendition sure was. I can't help but think if that would be the same story with Myers. Especially since I have seen others dressed as him in the classical way and that is how he slightly looks in part IV. (Those eyes sure are unique however.)



My other favorite is the Rob Zombie version. I would look more screen accurate since I am tall and big too. I could even wear my lifts with my boots to make me unique. I certainly wouldn't look like a traditional Myers then and people enjoy seeing characters that are famous, but also unique-looking from the standard costume.


Furthermore. I recall in 2013 trying on a RZ mask at a Goodwill and it fit perfectly. So I have that on my side. 


If you have outfits from the reboot or part II of the remake, sirbrad then hopefully we can still do some business. I'll have to do some new mask-searching too. (Whatever mask I pick, I am thinking a damaged one is the way to go.)


----------



## EvilDog (Sep 18, 2013)

I might know someone. Do you have fb?


----------



## Mr_Awful (Aug 3, 2005)

I sure do!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

I have made several accurate RZ coveralls with patches, cold probbaly see them on here somewhere or Youtube and Facebook. Also selling my custom prop chainsaw I make, with sound on eBay or direct. http://www.ebay.com/itm/381298962075?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## TopHatCosplay (Jul 12, 2015)

We have a company that makes custom costumes. We could easily make masks for you that fit your face. You can google Top Hat and Sword Cosplay and you will find us. PM me back if you are interested.


----------

